# New Animals English Names List



## Cheri (May 9, 2013)

Here are the English names for 108 animals (100 new, 7 Forest e+, 1 Gamecube) so far:

Arigetti = Gayle
Hyde =
Tatsuro = Drago
Antonio = Olaf
Miyabi = Annalisa
Rachel =
Charmy = Charlise
Kumarosu =
Beard = Beardo
Anessa = Tammy
Nisshi = Barold
Fumitarou =
Nosuke =
Jockey = Jacques
Mascarcas = Lucha
Tetchan = Coach
Norman =
Chas =
Choi = Katt
Cassandra = Broffina
Kurobee = Ken
Hanako =
Doremi = Fauna
Nadia = Deirdre
Natalie = Diana
Jessica = Fuchsia
Nelson = Zell
Peter = Beau
Thomson = Lopez
Bruce = Bruce
Chuck = Erik
Takeru = Bam
Hannah = Cherry
Bee =
Bob = Shep
Kamomi = Molly
Takkun =
Hulk =
Frank = Keaton
Tiffany = Celia
Hajime = Tucker
Tina =
Henry = Henry
Taishi =
Aida =
Yasao = Kidd
Barbara = Pashmina
Sunairu =
No. 4 = Rocket
Hamusuke = Hamlet
Jimmy = Rodney
Graham = Graham
Apple = Apple
Yukimi = Flurry
Shanti = Soleil
Dokurou = Clay
Hamuji = Hamphrey
David = Hippeux
Anthony = Colton
Okapu =
Julie = Julian
Sylvia = Sylvia
Mike = Rooney
Maria = Marcie
Kanroku = Walt
Osmond = Lyman
Canberra = Canberra
Rocky = Eugine
Arthur = Rory
Lionel =
Chyukko = Penelope
Cheese = Chadder
Fuukuko = Greta
Sasuke = Flip
Sherry = Shari
Delhi = Deli
Takoya =
Tokio =
Kane =
Furara = Flora
Shinobi = Blanche
Sparks = Phoebe?
Frappe = Sprinkle/Isis
Bolt = Tex
Leila = Flo
Brittany = Pancetti
Inotchi = Kevin
Agnes = Agnes
Tonfan = Chops
Amamin = Cole
Mirako = Mira
Mimiyi = Bonbon
Patti =
Osai =
Carlos = Curlos
Tsukase = Timbra
Furyl = Gill
Jupetti = Pietro
Wendy = Frita
Chris = Sheldon
Iris = Hazel
Jun = Marshal
Sally (GC) = Cally
Hyouta =
Marilyn = Claudia
Koyuki = Bianca
Lily = Tiara (NL)
Ricardo = Kyle


----------



## Superpenguin (May 9, 2013)

I don't even know who more than half those villagers are. Links to pictures would be great!


----------



## Username (May 9, 2013)

OMG THERES A ANIMAL CALLED SHELDON!!! teehee BBT


----------



## Sam (May 9, 2013)

Hamsuke is called Hamlet.


----------



## Yuki Nagato (May 9, 2013)

Ooh, I like Hamlet


----------



## Cheri (May 9, 2013)

Update the English Name List!
There is the 50-Minute English Gameplay of it on YouTube.
The black hamster, Hamuji is now called Hamphrey!


Arigetti = Gayle
Hyde =
Tatsuro =
Antonio = Olaf
Miyabi =
Rachel =
Charmy = Charlise
Kumarosu =
Beard =
Anessa =
Nisshi = Barold
Fumitarou =
Nosuke =
Jockey =
Mascarcas =
Tetchan =
Norman =
Chas =
Choi = Katt
Cassandra = Broffina
Kurobee =
Hanako =
Doremi =
Nadia = Deirdre
Natalie =
Jessica = Fuchsia
Nelson = Zell
Peter =
Thomson = Lopez
Bruce = Bruce
Chuck =
Takeru =
Hannah =
Bee =
Bob = Shep
Kamomi = Molly
Takkun =
Hulk =
Frank = Keaton
Tiffany =
Hajime = Tucker
Tina =
Henry =
Taishi =
Aida =
Yasao =
Barbara =
Sunairu =
No. 4 =
Hamusuke = Hamlet?
Jimmy =
Graham =
Apple = Apple
Yukimi = Flurry
Shanti = Soleil
Dokurou =
Hamuji = Hamphrey
David = Hippeux
Anthony =
Okapu =
Julie = Julian
Sylvia = Sylvia
Mike = Rooney
Maria =
Kanroku =
Osmond = Lyman
Canberra =
Rocky =
Arthur = Rory
Lionel =
Chyukko = Penelope
Cheese =
Fuukuko =
Sasuke =
Sherry =
Delhi =
Takoya =
Tokio =
Kane =
Furara = Flora
Shinobi =
Sparks =
Frappe =
Bolt = Tex
Leila = Flo
Brittany =
Inotchi = Kevin
Agnes =
Tonfan =
Amamin = Cole
Mirako =
Mimiyi =
Patti =
Osai =
Carlos =
Tsukase =
Furyl =
Jupetti =
Wendy =
Chris = Sheldon
Iris =
Jun =
Hyouta =
Marilyn =
Koyuki =
Lily =
Ricardo =


----------



## Stargirl (May 9, 2013)

This is an awesome list! And, like SP said, links to pictures would be great.


----------



## Gummy (May 9, 2013)

Furyl is changed to Frill, if I remember correctly.


----------



## PapaNer (May 9, 2013)

Good thread!


----------



## Beanoz4 (May 9, 2013)

Username said:


> OMG THERES A ANIMAL CALLED SHELDON!!! teehee BBT



I prefer to think of Sheldon from Spongebob


----------



## Cinnamoos (May 9, 2013)

I can't wait to have an english name for Jun ; v ; ahaha.


----------



## Cheri (May 9, 2013)

Beanoz4 said:


> I prefer to think of Sheldon from Spongebob



You mean, Sheldon from Finding Nemo! He is a seahorse!


----------



## Superpenguin (May 9, 2013)

Cheri said:


> You mean, Sheldon from Finding Nemo! He is a seahorse!



Sheldon is Plankton's first name.


----------



## Anna (May 9, 2013)

Hamuji is Hamphrey


----------



## Aria (May 9, 2013)

Is it weird I think some of these names shouldn't have been changed? ouo;;; Like Antonio = Olaf? What? xDDD


----------



## Dizzard (May 9, 2013)

I hope Aida stays as Aida.

There was a character on the latest Doctor Who episode called Aida.


----------



## Cheri (May 9, 2013)

Dizzard said:


> I hope Aida stays as Aida.
> 
> There was a character on the latest Doctor Who episode called Aida.



You think so! I guess Aida's English Name was Brooke!
And Iris' English Name was Helga!


----------



## Hey Listen! (May 9, 2013)

I didn't realize that there are so many new villagers


----------



## Bubble Pop (May 9, 2013)

Hamphrey, ah thats so cute!


----------



## Superpenguin (May 9, 2013)

Aria said:


> Is it weird I think some of these names shouldn't have been changed? ouo;;; Like Antonio = Olaf? What? xDDD


----------



## Aria (May 9, 2013)

Ha ha! That's awesome! xDDD Nice going there Super Penguin! xD


----------



## Fjoora (May 10, 2013)

Could I ask for the link to the 50 minute video?


----------



## Anna (May 10, 2013)

Jesirawr said:


> Could I ask for the link to the 50 minute video?





Spoiler



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OPXRAKu-MyQ


----------



## CantDeleteThisAccount (May 10, 2013)

Hmmm, some of those changes seem rather silly to me. I like more of the original names, but whatever.
Ones I really don't like:
Cassandra = Broffina 
Kamomi = Molly
Osmond = Lyman
Inotchi = Kevin
Nisshi = Barold

Then there is a couple I actually like:
Julie = Julian (not that big of change at all, though)
Jessica = Fuchsia
Charmy = Charlise

Can't wait to see all of the changes!


----------



## Fjoora (May 10, 2013)

MaggieXawesomeness said:


> Hmmm, some of those changes seem rather silly to me. I like more of the original names, but whatever.
> Ones I really don't like:
> Cassandra = Broffina
> Kamomi = Molly
> ...



So much for having a villager named after me! (Jessica here lol)


----------



## Octavia (May 10, 2013)

MaggieXawesomeness said:


> Cassandra = *Broffina*



That name sounds like they couldn't think of anything, were saying "hey, bro. Oh you, bro" around the office and just attached "ffina" at the end to make it feminine. It's pretty awful.


----------



## Superpenguin (May 10, 2013)

Octavia said:


> That name sounds like they couldn't think of anything, were saying "hey, bro. Oh you, bro" around the office and just attached "ffina" at the end to make it feminine. It's pretty awful.



No wonder you think it's awful. You are pronouncing it wrong.

It's "Braf Fee Nuh"


----------



## Octavia (May 10, 2013)

I can't believe I didn't realize that. Thanks for the correction.


----------



## Kaijudomage (May 10, 2013)

I'm not seeing Dogurou on this list, really want to know his English name.

http://animalcrossing.wikia.com/wiki/Dogurou


----------



## comic321 (May 10, 2013)

What about the pink superhero gorilla?


----------



## Superpenguin (May 10, 2013)

Kaijudomage said:


> I'm not seeing Dogurou on this list, really want to know his English name.
> 
> http://animalcrossing.wikia.com/wiki/Dogurou





comic321 said:


> What about the pink superhero gorilla?



Not all the English names are known yet.


----------



## keybug55 (May 10, 2013)

I love how Arthur's name got changed to Rory xD


----------



## ajpri (May 10, 2013)

Ugg! I want to know Doremi's localized name!!! I hope it stays the same


----------



## keybug55 (May 10, 2013)

ajpri said:


> Ugg! I want to know Doremi's localized name!!! I hope it stays the same



Doremi's english name is now Doeraymi.


----------



## CantDeleteThisAccount (May 10, 2013)

Well that's kind of an interesting change, I don't really like it :c


----------



## Kaijudomage (May 11, 2013)

keybug55 said:


> Doremi's english name is now Doeraymi.



So basically the same, just with Doe, which is a female deer.
And Ray, so its pronounced right.

It still follows the original pun to her name... Doe Ray Mi Fa So La Ti Doe.


----------



## Dizzard (May 11, 2013)

keybug55 said:


> Doremi's english name is now Doeraymi.



That's quite a hodge podge of a name.

I don't see what was wrong with Doremi....if they think Doeraymi is more accessible for english audiences then I think they're very wrong.

Just because something is spelled phonetically doesn't make it better or easier to digest.


----------



## Jinglefruit (May 11, 2013)

Kaijudomage said:


> So basically the same, just with Doe, which is a female deer.
> And Ray, so its pronounced right.
> 
> It still follows the original pun to her name... Doe Ray Mi Fa So La Ti Doe.



If you didn't say that I would have presumed it was pronounced Do-er Amy.
Doeraymi looks like someone faceplanted a keyboard and rolled their head around.

Also, Solati, or Latidoe would have both been nicer, stick with the theme and be easy to pronounce.


----------



## Purin (May 11, 2013)

> Cassandra = Broffina


lol well...what an interesting name change xD

I wonder what they are going to change Takoya's name too? (or maybe they will leave it the same?)
He kinda looks like Flan...so they should just name him Flan xD . I mean one of the villager's name is Apple lol


----------



## Dizzard (May 11, 2013)

Purin said:


> lol well...what an interesting name change xD
> 
> I wonder what they are going to change Takoya's name too? (or maybe they will leave it the same?)
> He kinda looks like Flan...so they should just name him Flan xD . I mean one of the villager's name is Apple lol



Is it just me or have we had way too many new villagers who's name starts with an F?

Frill, Flo, Flora, Fuchsia, Flurry. What's with all these F's?

Takoya should be called Syrup. Although I'm not sure if Takoyaki is a sweet dish in Japan....if not the whole flan/syrup thing doesn't really fit.

Call him Gravy if he's savoury and call him Syrup if he's sweet. Problem solved. (or call him Sushi)


----------



## Hamusuta (May 11, 2013)

Sam said:


> Hamsuke is called Hamlet.



WHAT


----------



## Hamusuta (May 11, 2013)

Dizzard said:


> Is it just me or have we had way too many new villagers who's name starts with an F?
> 
> Frill, Flo, Flora, Fuchsia, Flurry. What's with all these F's?
> 
> ...



Lol takoyaki is far from a sweet dish...


----------



## Stargirl (May 11, 2013)

Does anyone know Hannah's English name yet? I hope it stays the same.m


----------



## StarryACNL (May 11, 2013)

In a english video on youtube Hamuji was called Hamphrey.


----------



## Cheri (May 11, 2013)

Updating!!!

Arigetti = Gayle
Hyde =
Tatsuro =
Antonio = Olaf
Miyabi =
Rachel =
Charmy = Charlise
Kumarosu =
Beard =
Anessa =
Nisshi = Barold
Fumitarou =
Nosuke =
Jockey =
Mascarcas =
Tetchan =
Norman =
Chas =
Choi = Katt
Cassandra = Broffina
Kurobee =
Hanako =
Doremi =
Nadia = Deirdre
Natalie =
Jessica = Fuchsia
Nelson = Zell
Peter =
Thomson = Lopez
Bruce = Bruce
Chuck =
Takeru = Bam
Hannah =
Bee =
Bob = Shep
Kamomi = Molly
Takkun =
Hulk =
Frank = Keaton
Tiffany =
Hajime = Tucker
Tina =
Henry = Henry
Taishi =
Aida =
Yasao =
Barbara =
Sunairu =
No. 4 =
Hamusuke = Hamlet?
Jimmy =
Graham =
Apple = Apple
Yukimi = Flurry
Shanti = Soleil
Dokurou =
Hamuji = Hamphrey
David = Hippeux
Anthony =
Okapu =
Julie = Julian
Sylvia = Sylvia
Mike = Rooney
Maria =
Kanroku =
Osmond = Lyman
Canberra =
Rocky =
Arthur = Rory
Lionel =
Chyukko = Penelope
Cheese =
Fuukuko =
Sasuke =
Sherry = Shari?
Delhi =
Takoya =
Tokio =
Kane =
Furara = Flora
Shinobi =
Sparks =
Frappe =
Bolt = Tex
Leila = Flo
Brittany =
Inotchi = Kevin
Agnes =
Tonfan =
Amamin = Cole
Mirako =
Mimiyi =
Patti =
Osai =
Carlos =
Tsukase =
Furyl =
Jupetti = Pietro
Wendy = Frita
Chris = Sheldon
Iris =
Jun =
Hyouta =
Marilyn =
Koyuki =
Lily =
Ricardo =


----------



## Superpenguin (May 11, 2013)

It'd be more beneficial if you updated the first post and not keep making a new post for the update.


----------



## Fairydust (May 11, 2013)

I hope they didn't change Doremi's name.


----------



## Wish (May 11, 2013)

Takoyaki is octopus in pancake batter ^-^ Syrup would not fit.


----------



## Cevan (May 11, 2013)

Wouldn't it be better just to update your original post with each new update?


----------



## Superpenguin (May 11, 2013)

Anyone else wish Broffina would have been called Egberta or Egbertha?


----------



## Punchyleaf (May 11, 2013)

No ^ lol

Also the black and red alligator is known as "Del"


----------



## Jake (May 11, 2013)

Loviechu said:


> No ^ lol
> 
> Also the black and red alligator is known as "Del"



Del was already in CF


----------



## Punchyleaf (May 11, 2013)

He was? ._. I really need to look up the CF characters <_>


----------



## Mike! (May 12, 2013)

I'm having someone called Rodney move into my town tomorrow - that's a new one, right?


----------



## MadisonCrossing (May 12, 2013)

Beanoz4 said:


> I prefer to think of Sheldon from Spongebob


That's what I thought of too!^^ But really, these are really cool names. I'm glad we've got some new ones!


----------



## Cheri (May 12, 2013)

Mike! said:


> I'm having someone called Rodney move into my town tomorrow - that's a new one, right?



I think so, or it's Rooney, the male kangaroo!


----------



## xStarie (May 12, 2013)

I don't think Molly suits the adorableness of Kamomi :3


----------



## CantDeleteThisAccount (May 12, 2013)

xStarie said:


> I don't think Molly suits the adorableness of Kamomi :3



Ugg, agreed. Lots of Japanese names are really cute. Some of these changes are rather dumb.


----------



## Hamusuta (May 12, 2013)

MaggieXawesomeness said:


> Ugg, agreed. Lots of Japanese names are really cute. Some of these changes are rather dumb.



I love Molly, I squeeled when I read it because I thought its adorable ;~;


----------



## Dizzard (May 12, 2013)

I think Molly is a very cute sounding name. What's so wrong about it? :S

Edit: A quick search on the animal crossing wikia indicates that Rodney is a new villager.

Hmm I wonder is there a pun in that name that could point towards any of the new villagers?

I'm going to take an absolute stab in the dark for now and guess Jimmy, the smug blue pink haired hamster. He looks like a Rodney....


----------



## Superpenguin (May 12, 2013)

Rodney says squirrel to me, but I don't know how many new squirrels are still without English translations if any.


----------



## Julie (May 12, 2013)

MaggieXawesomeness said:


> Julie = Julian





Jesirawr said:


> So much for having a villager named after me! (Jessica here lol)



Agh I know right? I was so exited too...

Anyway, I'm loving the hamster puns in these names. Hamlet is perfect.


----------



## Dizzard (May 12, 2013)

Superpenguin said:


> Rodney says squirrel to me, but I don't know how many new squirrels are still without English translations if any.



There's only one new male squirrel left who could be Rodney. The white squirrel and I just can't see it.


----------



## Stargirl (May 12, 2013)

I think Rodney is a Kangaroo or Hamster. if Jun's English name is Rodney, I'm gonna dieeee D: ;~;


----------



## Jinglefruit (May 12, 2013)

I'd have guessed Rodney would be some sort of rodent. So I'll edge my bets on a mouse or rabbit. 
(I don't know how many of what new villagers there are though)


----------



## Fjoora (May 12, 2013)

Rodney had better not be that awesome grey kangaroo or Jun!


----------



## Mike! (May 13, 2013)

Turns out that Rodney is the new name for Jimmy the hamster! So that makes two hamsters in my town now.


----------



## Dizzard (May 13, 2013)

Mike! said:


> Turns out that Rodney is the new name for Jimmy the hamster! So that makes two hamsters in my town now.



I knew it!


----------



## Stargirl (May 13, 2013)

Mike! said:


> Turns out that Rodney is the new name for Jimmy the hamster! So that makes two hamsters in my town now.



Phew! (wipes imaginary sweat off of forehead) Jun's English name isn't Rodney!


----------



## Purin (May 14, 2013)

Patti needs to be named Vanilla, please <3.


----------



## Cheri (May 16, 2013)

I just found it tons of English names:

Found at http://www.sosostris.com/2013/05/16/animal-crossing-new-leaf-us-wheels-up-in-30/


Iris (unibrowed squirrel) = Hazel
Shinobi (white ostrich) = Blanche
Yasao (goat from Forest e+) = Kidd


----------



## Dizzard (May 17, 2013)

Apparently Doremi is called Fauna and not Doeraymi.

Thank goodness if true.


----------



## ajpri (May 18, 2013)

Dizzard said:


> Apparently Doremi is called Fauna and not Doeraymi.
> 
> Thank goodness if true.



Personally, I dont like her  localized name that much. I guess its fine, but i got so attached to DoReMi. I still like Fauna since its a still a nice pun. 

I still really want her in my town. She's one of the best looking villagers.


----------



## Mike! (May 21, 2013)

I just had the Dream Suite built today, so if anyone knows the dream addresses of any towns whose villagers we don't yet know the English names for, let me know and I can take a visit.


----------



## Dizzard (May 21, 2013)

Mike! said:


> I just had the Dream Suite built today, so if anyone knows the dream addresses of any towns whose villagers we don't yet know the English names for, let me know and I can take a visit.



I don't know any specifically, but I found a site that picked from a random selection of submitted dream codes.

Try one of these and see what happens: 

1500-0234-4946
2100-1352-5628
0000-0100-0017

These are linandko's dream codes:

Lindsey: 1000-0153-4121
Kohei: 3200-0155-1678


----------



## Anna (May 21, 2013)

Im guessing Sally is the elephant from the movie? Her name is Margie in the English version well it was in Wild World


----------



## Hazy (May 21, 2013)

Iris (the squirrel) is now called _Hazel_?
She shares my birthday.
She shares my name.
She has the 'normal' personality...

I think they modelled her on me


----------



## Mint (May 21, 2013)

Mike! said:


> I just had the Dream Suite built today, so if anyone knows the dream addresses of any towns whose villagers we don't yet know the English names for, let me know and I can take a visit.



This is mine: 2800-0429-5106
I would love to know Jun's English name (I have him)!


----------



## Cheri (May 21, 2013)

Hazy said:


> Iris (the squirrel) is now called _Hazel_?
> She shares my birthday.
> She shares my name.
> She has the 'normal' personality...



Actually, Hazel has the "uchi" personality!


----------



## oath2order (May 21, 2013)

This is so useful, thank you!


----------



## Hazy (May 21, 2013)

Cheri said:


> Actually, Hazel has the "uchi" personality!



You're right, I read somewhere that it was 'normal'. Hope she's in my town


----------



## Mike! (May 21, 2013)

Mint said:


> This is mine: 2800-0429-5106
> I would love to know Jun's English name (I have him)!



You have an amazing town! Jun's English name is Marshal.


----------



## Hamusuta (May 21, 2013)

Hazy said:


> Iris (the squirrel) is now called _Hazel_?
> She shares my birthday.
> She shares my name.
> She has the 'normal' personality...
> ...



SO you have a monobrow? LOL


----------



## Mint (May 21, 2013)

Mike! said:


> You have an amazing town! Jun's English name is Marshal.



Marshal! Interesting...
Thank you!


----------



## Fjoora (May 21, 2013)

Would it be possible for the first list to be updated?


----------



## Fjoora (May 21, 2013)

Hmmm...


----------



## Fjoora (May 21, 2013)

Could someone find out the names for these villagers:
*Lily the Wolf*
Ricardo the Wolf   _EDIT: KYLE_
*Peter the Deer EDIT: BEAU
Takeru the Deer* _EDIT: BAM_
*Kanroku the Kangaroo
Mimiyi the Bunny* _EDIT: BONBON_
Anessa the Bear _EDIT: TAMMY_
Frappe the Penguin
Koyuki the Tiger _EDIT: BIANCA_
Kamomi the Duck   _EDIT: MOLLY_
Tokio the Ostrich
Okapu the Horse


----------



## Cheri (May 21, 2013)

Jesirawr said:


> Could someone find out the names for these villagers:
> *Lily the Wolf*
> Ricardo the Wolf   _EDIT: KYLE_
> *Peter the Deer
> ...




Okay, there is already Kamomi named Molly! And Doc keeps his name used on Gamecube.

My guesses of those animals are:
Lillian (Lily)
Martin (Peter)
Rocko (Kanroku)
Mimi (Mimiyi)
Rebecca (Anessa)
Frappe (Frappe)
Snowy (Koyuki)
Shen (Tokio)
Whiley (Okapu)


----------



## jus1 (May 21, 2013)

So many animals.....yay!


----------



## Hazy (May 21, 2013)

Hamusuta said:


> SO you have a monobrow? LOL



She doesn't have a monobrow! Although it appears she's rocking a fringe (or bangs), in which case that's something else she has in common with me 


Maybe you were thinking of Ricky, who has an impressive monobrow:


----------



## Punchyleaf (May 21, 2013)

Iris, the new squirrel, AKA Hazel, has a prominent brow.


And the smug pig, T-fan, his English name is Chops


----------



## Hazy (May 21, 2013)

Loviechu said:


> Iris, the new squirrel, AKA Hazel, has a prominent brow.



Wow. I stand corrected. (and I don't have a monobrow lol)


----------



## kittycate (May 21, 2013)

Why do I feel like there was already a squirrel named Hazel? Maybe i'm just imagining it?


----------



## Superpenguin (May 21, 2013)

Loviechu said:


> And the smug pig, T-fan, his English name is Chops



In the words of Lyle, "You're busting my Chops!" xD I totally want Chops in my town now.


----------



## Stargirl (May 21, 2013)

kittycate said:


> Why do I feel like there was already a squirrel named Hazel? Maybe i'm just imagining it?


There actually IS. Sally 




was called Hazel in AC:GC, but changed to Sally in WW & CF. Her name is currently unknown for NL because this Sally 




is making a comeback for New Leaf and because Iris's




English name is Hazel.


----------



## Superpenguin (May 21, 2013)

Oh, the complicated life of being a squirrel.


----------



## CantDeleteThisAccount (May 22, 2013)

Loviechu said:


> Iris, the new squirrel, AKA Hazel, has a prominent brow.
> View attachment 3871
> 
> And the smug pig, T-fan, his English name is Chops




Most of the animals with unibrows, and odd facial hair in general, freak me out :T


----------



## Punchyleaf (May 22, 2013)

Superpenguin said:


> Oh, the complicated life of being a squirrel.



It's absolutely nuts, I know 


*Ba dum tss!*


----------



## kittycate (May 22, 2013)

Swimmergirl327 said:


> There actually IS. Sally
> 
> 
> 
> ...



NoA Y U DO DIS. I understand changing names but giving old names that were changed to new animals of the same species?! Now they're just trying to confuse us on purpose! I bet Sally/Hazels new name will be another nut. Or I would like it to be. But the only one left is....Walnut xP


----------



## Loreley (May 22, 2013)

Do we know the name of the new cat villager, Chas, yet?


----------



## Mint (May 22, 2013)

First post says: "Nadia = Deirdre"
Natalie is Deirdre, not Nadia!


----------



## HoennMaster (May 22, 2013)

I'm confused, didn't we see a English screencap saying Doremi's name was Doeraymi?


----------



## Dizzard (May 23, 2013)

HoennMaster said:


> I'm confused, didn't we see a English screencap saying Doremi's name was Doeraymi?



The screencap in the Gallery on this page says otherwise: http://animalcrossing.wikia.com/wiki/Fauna


----------



## Jinglefruit (May 23, 2013)

Maybe it's different depending on region like Spork/Crackle? Though hopefully not, I don't want Doeraymi as her name. Plus it'd be cool to have Flora and Fauna together.


----------



## Mike! (May 27, 2013)

Went to a dream town today which had...

Mirako = Mira
Anessa = Tammy
Dokurou = Clay


----------



## Anna (May 27, 2013)

Jinglefruit said:


> Maybe it's different depending on region like Spork/Crackle? Though hopefully not, I don't want Doeraymi as her name. Plus it'd be cool to have Flora and Fauna together.



Then all they need is a villager called Merryweather and it would be the 3 good fairies from sleeping beauty


----------



## Cheri (May 27, 2013)

Mike! said:


> Went to a dream town today which had...
> 
> Mirako = Mira
> Anessa = Tammy
> Dokurou = Clay





Thank you! But I don't like Anessa's English Name, because it's almost the same as the monkey villager named, "Tammi". And I'm okay with Dokurou's English Name! Looks like we got all of the hamsters' English Names!


----------



## Superpenguin (May 27, 2013)

Mike! said:


> Went to a dream town today which had...
> 
> Mirako = Mira
> Anessa = Tammy
> Dokurou = Clay



Who are these?


----------



## Hamusuta (May 27, 2013)

Superpenguin said:


> Who are these?



I know that Tammy is a yellow monkey, but she came with City Folk so we already knew that ages ago :/


----------



## Superpenguin (May 27, 2013)

Hamusuta said:


> I know that Tammy is a yellow monkey, but she came with City Folk so we already knew that ages ago :/



Isn't that "Tammi"?


----------



## Hamusuta (May 27, 2013)

Superpenguin said:


> Isn't that "Tammi"?



Lol derp just realized... Now I hate that they've done that  Too similar...


----------



## Superpenguin (May 27, 2013)

Hamusuta said:


> Lol derp just realized... Now I hate that they've done that  Too similar...



Oh I found Anessa(now Tammy), she is that cute yellow bear! 




Mira is the bunny:




and Clay is the hamster:


----------



## Mike! (May 27, 2013)

The town I went to had both Tammy and Tammi - very unfortunate!


----------



## Superpenguin (May 27, 2013)

Mike! said:


> The town I went to had both Tammy and Tammi - very unfortunate!



Oh that stinks, and they seem to have quite a bit of yellow villagers too. xD


----------



## TokyoRose (May 27, 2013)

there are so many! which is way better than previous games as there are also more personalities!


----------



## Wish (May 27, 2013)

the deer here, her Japanese name is natari (Natalie) and it is now Diana
tatsuro the dragon is now drago
sasuke the monkey is now flip
I also have a red chicken duck ostrich thing but I forgot her name she is so ugly


----------



## Hamusuta (May 27, 2013)

Litwick said:


> the deer here, her Japanese name is natari (Natalie) and it is now Diana
> tatsuro the dragon is now drago
> sasuke the monkey is now flip
> I also have a red chicken duck ostrich thing but I forgot her name she is so ugly



Drago is perfect.
Flip and Diana is stupid but oh well, what is the red chickens name? And it can't be THAT ugly right? D:


----------



## Dizzard (May 27, 2013)

Wasn't the red chicken Brophina or something really strange like that?


----------



## Cheri (May 27, 2013)

Litwick said:


> the deer here, her Japanese name is natari (Natalie) and it is now Diana
> tatsuro the dragon is now drago
> sasuke the monkey is now flip
> I also have a red chicken duck ostrich thing but I forgot her name she is so ugly



Wow, you found more English Names! Did someone went visit in your town for Dream Town in English!


----------



## Superpenguin (May 27, 2013)

Dizzard said:


> Wasn't the red chicken Brophina or something really strange like that?



It's Broffina, and she is the brownish colored chicken with the lipstick on her beak. Also known as the chicken who should've been called Egberta/Egbertha.


----------



## Wish (May 27, 2013)

yes, mike visited me ^^

the red birds name is phoebe!


----------



## Superpenguin (May 27, 2013)

Litwick said:


> the red birds name is phoebe!



Aw, that's really cute!


----------



## Cheri (May 27, 2013)

Is Phoebe, Sparks' English Name!


----------



## Wish (May 27, 2013)

idk but she's sooo ugly maybe mike got a photo, if not i'll upload later


----------



## Devon (May 27, 2013)

Wheres static 

Arigetti = Gayle
Hyde =
Tatsuro =
Antonio = Olaf
Miyabi =
Rachel =
Charmy = Charlise
Kumarosu =
Beard =
Anessa = Tammy
Nisshi = Barold
Fumitarou =
Nosuke =
Jockey =
Mascarcas = Lucha
Tetchan = Coach
Norman =
Chas =
Choi = Katt
Cassandra = Broffina
Kurobee =
Hanako =
Doremi = Fauna
Nadia = Deirdre
Natalie =
Jessica = Fuchsia
Nelson = Zell
Peter =
Thomson = Lopez
Bruce = Bruce
Chuck =
Takeru = Bam
Hannah =
Bee =
Bob = Shep
Kamomi = Molly
Takkun =
Hulk =
Frank = Keaton
Tiffany =
Hajime = Tucker
Tina =
Henry = Henry
Taishi =
Aida =
Yasao = Kidd
Barbara =
Sunairu =
No. 4 =
Hamusuke = Hamlet
Jimmy = Rodney
Graham = Graham
Apple = Apple
Yukimi = Flurry
Shanti = Soleil
Dokurou = Clay
Hamuji = Hamphrey
David = Hippeux
Anthony =
Okapu =
Julie = Julian
Sylvia = Sylvia
Mike = Rooney
Maria = Marcy? / Marcie?
Kanroku =
Osmond = Lyman
Canberra =
Rocky =
Arthur = Rory
Lionel =
Chyukko = Penelope
Cheese = Chadder
Fuukuko =
Sasuke = 
Sherry = Shari
Delhi =
Takoya =
Tokio =
Kane =
Furara = Flora
Shinobi = Blanche
Sparks =
Frappe =
Bolt = Tex
Leila = Flo
Brittany =
Inotchi = Kevin
Agnes = Agnes
Tonfan = Chops
Amamin = Cole
Mirako = Mira
Mimiyi = Bonbon
Patti =
Osai =
Carlos = Curlos
Tsukase =
Furyl =
Jupetti = Pietro
Wendy = Frita
Chris = Sheldon
Iris = Hazel
Jun = Marshal
Sally (GC) =
Hyouta =
Marilyn =
Koyuki =
Lily =
Ricardo = Kyle


----------



## CantDeleteThisAccount (May 28, 2013)

Devon said:


> Wheres static
> 
> Mimiyi = Bonbon


What animal is this Bonbon? It would be fun to have her in my town because she'll remind me of MLP's Bonbon


----------



## Anna (May 28, 2013)

Devon said:


> Wheres static



He isn't a new character so he won't be there as we know his name is static lol


----------



## Hamusuta (May 28, 2013)

MaggieXawesomeness said:


> What animal is this Bonbon? It would be fun to have her in my town because she'll remind me of MLP's Bonbon



This is bonbon:





I'm glad they used Bonbon as a bunnies name :3


----------



## Sora (May 28, 2013)

Hamusuta said:


> This is bonbon:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



She has the overly obsessed girlfriend eyes... dibs.


----------



## Mike! (May 28, 2013)

More names from my dream address adventures:

Beard: Beardo





Koyuki: Bianca





Peter: Beau





Sally: Cally





Chuck: Erik


----------



## Superpenguin (May 28, 2013)

Mike! said:


> Sally: Cally



I love all those names! But seriously, these squirrel villagers are really crazy. Cally sounds like Sally which is mixed up with Hazel and yeah, those squirrels are really weird.


----------



## Cheri (May 28, 2013)

Gamecube Sally is now called "Cally"! I thought she was named "Parsley", but it was her japanese name! Oh well! I think her name is okay!


----------



## Jinglefruit (May 28, 2013)

Superpenguin said:


> I love all those names! But seriously, these squirrel villagers are really crazy. Cally sounds like Sally which is mixed up with Hazel and yeah, those squirrels are really weird.



The female squirrels definitely have some identity crisis going on. It seems like a theme, seeing as we also have the whole Bliss/Caroline thing as well. Do their Japanese names jump about as much as well? 
I figure they bury their names with their nuts while they hibernate and forget where they buried them come spring too.


----------



## Mike! (May 31, 2013)

More names for you!

Canberra = Canberra





Jockey = Jacques





Rocky = Eugene





Fukuko = Greta





Anthony = Colton





Miyabi = Annalisa





#4 = Rocket


----------



## Cheri (May 31, 2013)

Ah... thank you! Canberra keeps her name is great! So there are 28 new villagers and 3 Forest e+ villagers left that needed English Names!


----------



## Superpenguin (May 31, 2013)

And of course Frappe remains one of those nameless 28.


----------



## Klainette (May 31, 2013)

Heh. Eugine is such a nerdy name for that cool koala. I l like it.


----------



## Dreamer (May 31, 2013)

Hah! I love Eugene. 

I prefer Colton over Anthony, too.


----------



## Hamusuta (May 31, 2013)

I'm the only one who thinks they should of kept Rocky?///


----------



## Fjoora (May 31, 2013)

Still waiting on these five if anyone sees them:

Lily the Wolf

Kanroku the Kangaroo

Frappe the Penguin

Tokio the Ostrich

Okapu the Horse


----------



## Mint (May 31, 2013)

My old town, Bagel, has Kanroku in it. It should still be on the dream mansion.
Dream Address: 2300-0172-1275


----------



## Jay (May 31, 2013)

kanroku is called Walt!


----------



## CantDeleteThisAccount (May 31, 2013)

Jay said:


> kanroku is called Walt!


Kanroku is a lot better of name. :\ Sometime I wish they would keep the unique Japanese names.


----------



## Stargirl (May 31, 2013)

Is Hannah one of the nameless 28? If she is, I really hope she keeps her Japanese name like Canberra and a few others. :c

Edit: NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! D:< Hannah's English name is Cherry. It was confirmed by the Animal Crossing wiki.


----------



## Dreamer (May 31, 2013)

Jesirawr said:


> Lily the Wolf



She'll clearly get a name change because of Lily the frog. I <3 Lily. 



> Tokio the Ostrich
> 
> Okapu the Horse



I desperately want Tokio to keep his name. Personal reasons. >.< 

I love okapi! I hope he gets a "theme-y" name.


----------



## Officer Berri (May 31, 2013)

Hannah is Cherry? Oh gosh that's so adorable I'm going to explode!

Also yay I no longer share a name with a pig!


----------



## Cheri (Jun 1, 2013)

Barbara's English Name is now Pashmina!


----------



## Chalky (Jun 1, 2013)

Jun is probably my favorite new villager, and I think the name Marshall fits him perfectly! <3


----------



## Lynn (Jun 3, 2013)

Hey folks! I'm a glad owner of a retail game of Animal Crossing New Leaf since last month and i want to share some english names with you. I must admit, that I'm european - so maybe the u.k. names are not the same like the us names (remember that Crackle/Spork thing) I dont know if u know any of the names, but i post all of them, which i know (dont know the japanese names, i try to describe)

Agnes - black pig
Frita - sheep with many pommes over her body
Isis - blue penguin with a swirl on her head
Chadder - a mice which looks like cheese
Gill - black sheep
Barold - a cub bear, who looks a bit strange
Tiara - light blue wolve

i hope this helps!


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 3, 2013)

Lynn said:


> Isis - blue penguin with a swirl on her head



Thank you so much! I love her name!


----------



## Jinglefruit (Jun 3, 2013)

Damn, I thought Tiara the Rhino was returning, she was one of the few original snooty characters I liked. I haven't seen the wolf, but I hope she lives up to the name. 

Isis is such a cute and fitting name for Frappe. Though I'm not sure which name I like best of the 2. Both are awesome.


----------



## Mike! (Jun 3, 2013)

Isis? I visited Frappe in a dream town on Saturday, and her name was Sprinkles! Another PAL / US difference perhaps? Which gets me wondering - how many others are there that we don't know about?


----------



## Hamusuta (Jun 3, 2013)

Mike! said:


> Isis? I visited Frappe in a dream town on Saturday, and her name was Sprinkles! Another PAL / US difference perhaps? Which gets me wondering - how many others are there that we don't know about?



OMFG SPRINKLES IS PERFECT


----------



## Jinglefruit (Jun 3, 2013)

Mike! said:


> Isis? I visited Frappe in a dream town on Saturday, and her name was Sprinkles! Another PAL / US difference perhaps? Which gets me wondering - how many others are there that we don't know about?



I presumed you had a PAL copy of the game as well seeing as you said you were going MCM? Which would mean Isis and Sprinkles are both UK names. xP Or Frappe's a twin!


----------



## Dizzard (Jun 3, 2013)

Isis is the European version I hope?

Sprinkles is an awful name. 

That would be strange if they included twins in the game, villagers who look the same but have different names and personalities...



Lynn said:


> Hey folks! I'm a glad owner of a retail game of Animal Crossing New Leaf since last month and i want to share some english names with you. I must admit, that I'm european - so maybe the u.k. names are not the same like the us names (remember that Crackle/Spork thing) I dont know if u know any of the names, but i post all of them, which i know (dont know the japanese names, i try to describe)
> 
> Agnes - black pig
> Frita - sheep with many pommes over her body
> ...



Could you post a picture talking to Isis?


----------



## Jinglefruit (Jun 3, 2013)

Dizzard said:


> Isis is the European version I hope?
> 
> Sprinkles is an awful name.
> 
> That would be strange if they included twins in the game, villagers who look the same but have different names and personalities...



Apparently, unless this is non-english european. (names change for most languages.) 

Iunno, twins could be a good concept, unless it means twice the chance of getting a hideous villager. xD 
It's practically happened with half the female squirrels. They keep realising they're the wrong twins and exchanging names every itteration. xP


----------



## Mike! (Jun 3, 2013)

Here's a picture of me talking to Sprinkle (sorry, not Sprinkles) in a dream town on my PAL copy of the game. Strangely, her catchphrase was 'frappe', just to make things more confusing!


----------



## Hamusuta (Jun 3, 2013)

Mike! said:


> View attachment 4118
> Here's a picture of me talking to Sprinkle (sorry, not Sprinkles) in a dream town on my PAL copy of the game. Strangely, her catchphrase was 'frappe', just to make things more confusing!



Hopefully, it was edited by the owner of the village.


----------



## CantDeleteThisAccount (Jun 3, 2013)

I actually kind of like "Sprinkles"... Sprinkle is ok but sounds kind of awkward without the "s"


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 3, 2013)

Mike! said:


> View attachment 4118
> Here's a picture of me talking to Sprinkle (sorry, not Sprinkles) in a dream town on my PAL copy of the game. Strangely, her catchphrase was 'frappe', just to make things more confusing!



Sprinkle is actually so much better than Sprinkles. That s makes all the difference. Though, I prefer Isis. :/ Oh well.
That mayor of the dream town completely butchered her house and made her wear that shirt, UGH!


----------



## Cheri (Jun 3, 2013)

What! This is confusing! I prefer Isis better than Sprinkle!

Similar to Spork/Crackle thing! 
My guess is Isis should be the name in NA. And Sprinkle is her name in Europe!


----------



## Dizzard (Jun 3, 2013)

How disappointing. 

It seems like almost constant disappointment with these english names lately....


----------



## birbyman (Jun 3, 2013)

the english names are really bad. Isis is better than Sprinkle. Beardo is appalling. Eugene is bad. Need I go on...


----------



## Mint (Jun 3, 2013)

birbyman said:


> the english names are really bad. Isis is better than Sprinkle. Beardo is appalling. Eugene is bad. Need I go on...



Beardo was his Japanese name too. Although, it could be translated as "Beard" instead of Beardo, which isn't much better.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 3, 2013)

birbyman said:


> the english names are really bad. Isis is better than Sprinkle. Beardo is appalling. Eugene is bad. Need I go on...




Hearing opinions in one of the best parts of a forum, so if you want to go on, please do.

Just to all those people that wish the Japanese names were kept, how many people are going to know how to pronounce names like "Fanrokuka" and then catch on if there was a pun intended?


----------



## Dizzard (Jun 3, 2013)

Superpenguin said:


> Hearing opinions in one of the best parts of a forum, so if you want to go on, please do.
> 
> Just to all those people that wish the Japanese names were kept, how many people are going to know how to pronounce names like "Fanrokuka" and then catch on if there was a pun intended?



Nobody mentioned anything about the Japanese names.

You just assume if we don't like the english names that we love the Japanese names? When I complain about the english names my solution is different english names, not using the Japanese names.

You'd be foolish to think a name like "Fanrokuka" would work in an english game.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 3, 2013)

Dizzard said:


> Nobody mentioned anything about the Japanese names.
> 
> You just assume if we don't like the english names that we love the Japanese names? When I complain about the english names my solution is different english names, not using the Japanese names.



Then my post was not directed to you. Please don't take it personally and sometimes reading two times helps comprehension.


----------



## Dizzard (Jun 3, 2013)

Superpenguin said:


> Then my post was not directed to you. Please don't take it personally and sometimes reading two times helps comprehension.



I just thought it was strange how you started talking about the Japanese names, when nobody in the most recent posts had said they preferred the Japanese names to the english names. It seemed a bit random.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 3, 2013)

Dizzard said:


> I just thought it was strange how you started talking about the Japanese names, when nobody in the most recent posts had said they preferred the Japanese names to the english names. It seemed a bit random.



I just thought back to how people have mentioned they wished some villagers would keep their Japanese names. I agree I would prefer different English names for some characters, but in no way do I want any of the Japanese names to be kept because most make no sense in English. Of course there are exceptions to every rule though.


----------



## Dizzard (Jun 3, 2013)

Superpenguin said:


> I just thought back to how people have mentioned they wished some villagers would keep their Japanese names. I agree I would prefer different English names for some characters, but in no way do I want any of the Japanese names to be kept because most make no sense in English. Of course there are exceptions to every rule though.



I wouldn't want any of the purely Japanese names, but their romanizations are different. Names like Rocky, Frill or Hannah.


----------



## Coolio15 (Jun 5, 2013)

*Tsukase is now Timbra*

Timbra sounds like a weird name, but at least it's original


----------



## CantDeleteThisAccount (Jun 5, 2013)

I like Fanrokuka 
I like a lot of the Japanese names.


----------



## Hamusuta (Jun 5, 2013)

Can someone find out the names of Takoya and Patti? I'm really interested in finding them out.


----------



## Coolio15 (Jun 5, 2013)

Another change! Apparantly Tiffany the eagle's english name is Celia


----------



## Mint (Jun 5, 2013)

Coolio15 said:


> Another change! Apparantly Tiffany the eagle's english name is Celia



I like Celia! It's a very nice name.


----------



## Dizzard (Jun 5, 2013)

Timbra and Celia are nice. Timbra is unusual but not in a bad way. It reminds me of Kimbra. (She's a singer from New Zealand)


----------



## birbyman (Jun 5, 2013)

Celia is a good name in my opinion and Timbra is pretty decent too. Finally some good names!

tut, tut, tut...Sprinkle!!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hamusuta said:


> Can someone find out the names of Takoya and Patti? I'm really interested in finding them out.



So am I. What's Takoya going to be, Otto? How about Patti though? Hmmm...difficult.


----------



## CantDeleteThisAccount (Jun 5, 2013)

Celia, huh? I like that one :3 Agreed, finally some decent ones.


----------



## Hamusuta (Jun 5, 2013)

birbyman said:


> Celia is a good name in my opinion and Timbra is pretty decent too. Finally some good names!
> 
> tut, tut, tut...Sprinkle!!!!
> 
> ...



If his name is Otto i will throw a brick out my window.


----------



## Jinglefruit (Jun 5, 2013)

Hamusuta said:


> If his name is Otto i will throw a brick out my window.



Do you keep bricks in your room just in case?

I can see him being named after a desert still. I'm hoping Brulee, but I can see him being called Caramel or Flan.


----------



## Coolio15 (Jun 5, 2013)

Does anyone know if Tina's name is going to stay the same? I really hope it does! It fits her so well!


----------



## CantDeleteThisAccount (Jun 5, 2013)

I really doubt this will happen but I kinda want Takoya's name to stay the same. His Japanese name fits him. :\


----------



## Pokeking (Jun 5, 2013)

Do we have a Foster. The name would reference Bananas Foster.


----------



## comic321 (Jun 5, 2013)

Rocket is the name of the pink gorrila hero


----------



## Hamusuta (Jun 6, 2013)

Coolio15 said:


> Does anyone know if Tina's name is going to stay the same? I really hope it does! It fits her so well!



omg jake, there if there is a villager called Tina i think i will die.
WHICH ONE IS TINA? SHOW ME HER NOW PLEASE <333333333333

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jinglefruit said:


> Do you keep bricks in your room just in case?
> 
> I can see him being named after a desert still. I'm hoping Brulee, but I can see him being called Caramel or Flan.



Takoyaki is not a sweet dish, its quite salty actually. (its octopus balls)


----------



## Jay (Jun 6, 2013)

Here's Tina!


----------



## kittycate (Jun 6, 2013)

MaggieXawesomeness said:


> I really doubt this will happen but I kinda want Takoya's name to stay the same. His Japanese name fits him. :\



I want his name to stay Takoya too  I hope they don't mess it up too bad


----------



## Dizzard (Jun 6, 2013)

MaggieXawesomeness said:


> I really doubt this will happen but I kinda want Takoya's name to stay the same. His Japanese name fits him. :\



It could happen, after all we have Kabuki.


----------



## Jinglefruit (Jun 6, 2013)

Hamusuta said:


> Takoyaki is not a sweet dish, its quite salty actually. (its octopus balls)



Well there's something I didn't know. I just assumed cause he looks so delectable. 
I'm guessing his name isn't going to be 'Salty Octopus Balls' though. xD Could still become Sushi or something.


----------



## SFFRulesOK (Jun 6, 2013)

Jinglefruit said:


> Well there's something I didn't know. I just assumed cause he looks so delectable.
> I'm guessing his name isn't going to be 'Salty Octopus Balls' though. xD Could still become Sushi or something.



Probably not  Too bad it's not a sweet dish, then he could be named "Pete," after Pete Schweddy


----------



## Ouroboros (Jun 6, 2013)

I got the daruma froggie, Taishi, in my game. His English name is Croque.
I'd post a pic, but I won't be able to until a bit later today.


----------



## Jennifer (Jun 6, 2013)

Hamusuta said:


> omg jake, there if there is a villager called Tina i think i will die.
> WHICH ONE IS TINA? SHOW ME HER NOW PLEASE <333333333333
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



While I wouldn't call them sweet, I don't think they are very salty at all. Savory, sure, but not salty really. And some of the toppings can be a bit sweet. (For the record, they are balls of fried dough with a piece of octopus in them. Toppings tend to be dried fish flakes, mayo, and some other stuff)

Anyway, also interested in hearing Patti's name @-@


----------



## Dizzard (Jun 6, 2013)

Hamusuta said:


> Takoyaki is not a sweet dish, its quite salty actually. (its octopus balls)



They could probably get away with saying Takoya is based off a pudding for the english versions of the game. It certainly isn't clear to an english speaking person that it's based off Tokoyaki.....I spent quite a while thinking he was pudding based.


----------



## Hamusuta (Jun 6, 2013)

Jennifer said:


> While I wouldn't call them sweet, I don't think they are very salty at all. Savory, sure, but not salty really. And some of the toppings can be a bit sweet. (For the record, they are balls of fried dough with a piece of octopus in them. Toppings tend to be dried fish flakes, mayo, and some other stuff)
> 
> Anyway, also interested in hearing Patti's name @-@



Really? When I ate them, i found them quite salty... maybe they added salt to it...


----------



## Dizzard (Jun 6, 2013)

I saw a clear picture of Patti the other day. I think it's actually a strawberry for her horn and not a carrot?

In that case I was thinking she should be called "Cream" (like Strawberries & Cream)


----------



## Jennifer (Jun 6, 2013)

Hamusuta said:


> Really? When I ate them, i found them quite salty... maybe they added salt to it...



Yeah. I've had them several times now--including actually in Japan and I can't ever say I found them salty. I actually am not a big fan of salty things and I love takoyaki so that's why I was surprised to see it described like that XD

Dizzard - Yeah, she has a strawberry for a horn, is light pink, and has some white whipped cream along her head. She's really cute  I was also thinking Cream/Creme or some kind of berry-themed name would work for her. She's my favorite new New Leaf villager so hoping for news soon on her name!

Edit: Ended up asking Sosostris and Patti's name is Merengue. Not sure why they went with whipped egg whites, but oh well XD Her catch phrase is Shortcake though which is cute.


----------



## Hamusuta (Jun 6, 2013)

just gonna announce that here and loud....
PATTI'S NAME IS MERENGUE.
more like mernEW
yeah, not a fan of that name...


----------



## birbyman (Jun 6, 2013)

Arigetti = Gayle
Hyde =
Tatsuro = Drago
Antonio = Olaf
Miyabi = Annalisa
Rachel =
Charmy = Charlise
Kumarosu =
Beard = Beardo
Anessa = Tammy
Nisshi = Barold
Fumitarou =
Nosuke =
Jockey = Jacques
Mascarcas = Lucha
Tetchan = Coach
Norman =
Chas =
Choi = Katt
Cassandra = Broffina
Kurobee = Ken
Hanako =
Doremi = Fauna
Nadia = Deirdre
Natalie = Diana
Jessica = Fuchsia
Nelson = Zell
Peter = Beau
Thomson = Lopez
Bruce = Bruce
Chuck = Erik
Takeru = Bam
Hannah = Cherry
Bee =
Bob = Shep
Kamomi = Molly
Takkun =
Hulk =
Frank = Keaton
Tiffany = Celia
Hajime = Tucker
Tina =
Henry = Henry
Taishi = Croque
Aida =
Yasao = Kidd
Barbara = Pashmina
Sunairu =
No. 4 = Rocket
Hamusuke = Hamlet
Jimmy = Rodney
Graham = Graham
Apple = Apple
Yukimi = Flurry
Shanti = Soleil
Dokurou = Clay
Hamuji = Hamphrey
David = Hippeux
Anthony = Colton
Okapu =
Julie = Julian
Sylvia = Sylvia
Mike = Rooney
Maria = Marcie
Kanroku = Walt
Osmond = Lyman
Canberra = Canberra
Rocky = Eugine
Arthur = Rory
Lionel =
Chyukko = Penelope
Cheese = Chadder
Fuukuko = Greta
Sasuke = Flip
Sherry = Shari
Delhi = Deli
Takoya =
Tokio =
Kane =
Furara = Flora
Shinobi = Blanche
Sparks = Phoebe?
Frappe = Sprinkle/Isis
Bolt = Tex
Leila = Flo
Brittany = Pancetti
Inotchi = Kevin
Agnes = Agnes
Tonfan = Chops
Amamin = Cole
Mirako = Mira
Mimiyi = Bonbon
Patti = Merengue
Osai =
Carlos = Curlos
Tsukase = Timbra
Furyl = Gill
Jupetti = Pietro
Wendy = Frita
Chris = Sheldon
Iris = Hazel
Jun = Marshal
Sally (GC) = Cally
Hyouta =
Marilyn = Claudia
Koyuki = Bianca
Lily = Tiara (NL)
Ricardo = Kyle


----------



## Cheri (Jun 6, 2013)

Nosuke is now called "Sparro".
And Tiara is now "Skye".

Lily's name is too confusing, with their names, "Tiara" and "Skye".


----------



## Hamusuta (Jun 6, 2013)

Oh I actually see what Patti is named after now... i thought Meringue was spelt: Mernage :/
I read her name as Merry-en-gyoo. thats why i said meringEW xD I thought i was being clever and funny at the same time :'(


----------



## Dizzard (Jun 6, 2013)

Hamusuta said:


> just gonna announce that here and loud....
> PATTI'S NAME IS MERENGUE.
> more like mernEW
> yeah, not a fan of that name...



Interesting name....it's cute but on the other hand it seems a little awkward. Cream would have suited her more but I suppose it could be worse.

I love the name skye but I'm not sure if it really suits Tiara/Lily. Sparro is a really nice name.

Also just to point out that I believe Gill is pronounced like Jill. I know there's a name "Gillian" which is pronounced as "Jillian" so I imagine it's the same situation here.


----------



## Hamusuta (Jun 7, 2013)

Mike if you're reading this, please find out Takoyas name! Its your mission !


----------



## Dreamer (Jun 7, 2013)

Hamusuta said:


> Mike if you're reading this, please find out Takoyas name! Its your mission !



Tokio, too!

If it's not too much to ask...


----------



## Mike! (Jun 7, 2013)

I've got a list if dream addresses that someone's sent me that I need to try out because there are some unnamed villagers there, but I just haven't had time recently! Hopefully I'll get round to it at the weekend!


----------



## Hamusuta (Jun 7, 2013)

Mike! said:


> I've got a list if dream addresses that someone's sent me that I need to try out because there are some unnamed villagers there, but I just haven't had time recently! Hopefully I'll get round to it at the weekend!



Yay thanks so much


----------



## Coolio15 (Jun 7, 2013)

I've been hearing that Hyouta is now called Leonardo!


----------



## Mike! (Jun 8, 2013)

Update time! (Some good, some bad...)

Rachel = Paula 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Tokio = Cranston 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Kane = Phil 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Aida = Diva 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Fumitarou = Peck 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Osai = Ren?e 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hyde = Sly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hulk = Frank 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sunairu = Hans 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tina = Tia 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Takoya = Zucker


----------



## Cheri (Jun 8, 2013)

Wow, that's alot! Rachel is now Paula! I think it's okay, but my mind of she's keeping her name and oh well!


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 8, 2013)

I find those all good except I wish they kept Hulk's name since he was from the Gamecube version.


----------



## Dizzard (Jun 8, 2013)

The new names seem ok overall.

I'm surprised at Rachel though, why did she need a name change? I'll miss the names Kane and Tokio too. Kane made him sound tough and somebody who wouldn't put up with nonsense.

A bit annoyed that they changed Hyde to Sly, Hyde was the perfect pun....it just made SO much sense. It just worked so freaking well. I'm not sold on Diva either, I'm always going to think she's a snooty because of the name. 

I like Renee, Hans and Tia. Neutral on Paula, Cranston, Peck, Frank and Zucker. Not a fan of Phil, Diva and Sly. Quite a mixed bag.

Do you think the name Frank has something to do with Frankenstein?


----------



## Pokeking (Jun 8, 2013)

Huh? Tokoya is Zucker? IGN lists the villagers and the name is unchanged.


----------



## Coolio15 (Jun 8, 2013)

Pokeking said:


> Huh? Tokoya is Zucker? IGN lists the villagers and the name is unchanged.



IGN only lists the villagers whose names are up to date. They haven't updated their list yet since you can see that all the other villagers whose names were recently changed are still unchanged on the IGN list


----------



## Dreamer (Jun 8, 2013)

If the digital Prima guide is out now, can't someone look at the birthdays on the calendar and confirm all the names?


----------



## Dizzard (Jun 8, 2013)

I didn't know there was a digital version of the prima guide.


----------



## Dreamer (Jun 8, 2013)

Dizzard said:


> I didn't know there was a digital version of the prima guide.



Apparently there is!

Thread:
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?67014-NL-Prima-guide-not-as-bad-as-I-expected

Link to guide:
http://www.primagames.com/games/animal-crossing-new-leaf/primaguides/621


----------



## Wish (Jun 8, 2013)

ZUCKER????

OH GOD SHOOT ME


----------



## CantDeleteThisAccount (Jun 8, 2013)

Haha, that's an, um, interesting name there. "Zucker"

Really kind of a stupid change. Not needed.


----------



## Wish (Jun 8, 2013)

they ruined my favorite dish

ZUCKER.....


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 8, 2013)

I can feel his self esteem dropping. Poor guy. :/


----------



## Coolio15 (Jun 8, 2013)

Hanako's english name is now Lindsey!


----------



## Dizzard (Jun 9, 2013)

I hear Chas is called Rudy and Bee is Benjamin.

So now there's only four more villagers without an english name:

Kumarosu http://animalcrossing.wikia.com/wiki/Kumarosu
Okapu http://animalcrossing.wikia.com/wiki/Okapi
Lionel http://animalcrossing.wikia.com/wiki/Lionel
Norman http://animalcrossing.wikia.com/wiki/Norman


----------



## Hamusuta (Jun 9, 2013)

Zucker....

I have no words. :|

WHY U CHANGE TINA OMGAOMG


----------



## Loreley (Jun 9, 2013)

Dizzard said:


> I hear Chas is called Rudy and Bee is Benjamin.
> (...)



Rudy is definitely not the name I was hoping for. :/ Chas sounds much more adorable!
Hopefully he gets a better name in the german version.


----------



## Dizzard (Jun 9, 2013)

The animal crossing wiki is saying that Okapi's english name is Papi:

http://animalcrossing.wikia.com/wiki/Okapi

Well I'm assuming it's correct although I haven't heard from any other sources.


----------



## Villager Fan (Jun 9, 2013)

So Bruce is Bruce? Shari is Shari? Graham is Graham? Henry is Henry? And did I miss Canberra's name?

Also, Norman's name is Vic.


----------

